# New Federal Skilled Worker: 50 occupations starting May 2014



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

No idea why they think we are in desperate need of these 50 professions, as I have many Canadian clients in these fields who are unemployed or who had to take a cut in pay of 30% or more after they lost their job. :-(
But good new for those who would like to come to Canada. 


> Sub-caps of 1,000 applications for each of the 50 eligible occupations below (their 2011 National Occupational Classification (NOC) code is included in brackets):
> Senior managers – financial, communications and other business services (0013)
> Senior managers - trade, broadcasting and other services, n.e.c. (0015)
> Financial managers (0111)
> ...


New caps for Federal Skilled Worker and Federal Skilled Trades Programs, and Canadian Experience Class - Canada News Centre


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Certainly, it's a good news for people looking forward to move to Canada and falling into this category.


----------



## Dinosaur (Mar 28, 2014)

Management professions? I have to admit I did not see that one coming. From what I read (I could be wrong since it's not first hand) managers and accountants were overflowing


----------



## masim06 (Apr 24, 2014)

I think that Human Resource Professionals are not much in demand in these days at Canada??


----------



## mmsmallick (Feb 7, 2014)

hi,

I could not see medical lab technologist and technician in the new list. Does it mean that these profession are removed from the original list of 24?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

mmsmallick said:


> hi,
> 
> I could not see medical lab technologist and technician in the new list. Does it mean that these profession are removed from the original list of 24?


What original list of 24?


----------



## mmsmallick (Feb 7, 2014)

I mean to say that the list of 24 eligible occupation has medical lab technologist and technnician but in the proposed list of 50 occupation I could not find medical lab technologist and technician! does anyone has any idea?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

This is the list that was in place since May 2013 until the end of this month:


> 0211 Engineering managers (Cap reached)
> 1112 Financial and investment analysts (Cap reached)
> 2113 Geoscientists and oceanographers
> 2131 Civil engineers (Cap reached)
> ...


http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/apply-who-instructions.asp?expand=jobs#jobs
If your profession is on this list but not on the list posted in the opening message, you will have to secure an approved job offer before you can apply for a visa.


----------



## mmsmallick (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you for your advice. My profession is Medical lab technologist which is not present in the latest list. However, there are some profession related to it so I have to check if I can apply to it or not, like medical technician paramedics etcs.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

EVHB said:


> This is the list that was in place since May 2013 until the end of this month:
> 
> http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/apply-who-instructions.asp?expand=jobs#jobs
> If your profession is on this list but not on the list posted in the opening message, you will have to secure an approved job offer before you can apply for a visa.


My understanding is once you have few years of experience in any of these job cods, you can apply without a offer letter. Correcte me if I am wrong.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Your profession is on the NEW list: no need to have a job offer (if you are also eligible based on the other criteria).
Your profession is on the OLD (shorter) list but not on the new list: you will need to have a job offer.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

EVHB said:


> Your profession is on the NEW list: no need to have a job offer (if you are also eligible based on the other criteria).
> Your profession is on the OLD (shorter) list but not on the new list: you will need to have a job offer.


Ok got it, thanks.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

I am currently in India and will be traveling to Canada this June under skilled worker visa. I am planning to log my PR application once I reach Canada. I have below questions: 

1. In the application should I mention Canadian address under "current country of residence" section? 
2. Also in the application it is asking for visa officer name, should I give the visa office in India or in Canada?


----------



## brizi (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi all,
aim not an expert on canadian immigration so thought you guys can give me a clear idea of the statement below which was issued few days back .
In addition to skilled workers, the FSW program includes streams for PhD holders and individuals who have received eligible job offers from Canadian employers. A maximum of 500 PhD applicants will be accepted under the upcoming program. 

does a PhD holder has to be graduated from canadian university?
Also does a PhD holder needs to have a job offer from canadian employer?

hope someone can help
Thanks
Brizi


----------



## sabaaamir (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi All
I want to apply in Professional occupations in advertising, marketing and public relations (1123) please guide me will i qualify with below details
Bachelor in Commerce 2 years
Master in business administration( Marketing) 2 years
Advertising and PR experience 6 years
as my qualification is relevant to my experience can i claim points for my education please help me friends


----------



## sabaaamir (Apr 17, 2014)

*applying in marketing*



EVHB said:


> No idea why they think we are in desperate need of these 50 professions, as I have many Canadian clients in these fields who are unemployed or who had to take a cut in pay of 30% or more after they lost their job. :-(
> But good new for those who would like to come to Canada.
> 
> New caps for Federal Skilled Worker and Federal Skilled Trades Programs, and Canadian Experience Class - Canada News Centre


Hi if I want to apply in Professional occupations in advertising, marketing and public relations (1123) 
my education is bachelor in commerce 2 years 
master in business administration specialize in market 2 years 
and 6 years of marketing and public relation experience 
can they evaluate my education high relevant and i can claim points of my education


----------



## canadacheck (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi..New to this forum..need an idea on how much time does it take for the end to end PR process of Canada??

What should I start with in case my occupation is there in the new list..


----------



## Ravman (May 21, 2014)

*IELTS - Academic or General*

Hi all, this question is for my brother who is hoping to immigrate to Canada as a Federal Skilled Worker. He had recently taken the IELTS Academic exam and has its results in hand. Will he have to take the General exam again for applying for PR or will the academic result work?


----------



## sabaaamir (Apr 17, 2014)

No he need to do general ielts academic they willnot accept fir federal skilled immigration


----------

